# Recent Road Trip



## 4 O'Clock Somewhere (Dec 31, 2015)

My wife and I flew to Atlanta, rented a car and drove up to Helen in a round about way stopping here and there where we stayed for 3 days and went hiking, saw beautiful water falls and did some wine tasting, enjoyed nice meals and of course shopping. Then we drove over to Chattanooga early to see Ruby Falls, had dinner and stayed the night. The next morning we drove to a little town called Bell Buckle Tn and had afternoon Tea which was very nice and did some antique shopping. Then we drove on up to Nashville to see our Son and Grandson for Christmas. We had a wonderful time. All in all the weather was cold to mild and only parts of 2 days where there was a light rain. The scenery was beautiful and peaceful. The drive up and back was good and gas was either just pennies above $2 or below at most stations.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2015)

Sounds like a perfectly wonderful trip with your wife 4 O'Clock, I bet it was nice to see your son and grandson too for Christmas...good for you!


----------



## imp (Dec 31, 2015)

A trip mindful of gradually leading into retirement for you both, after which time and place as well as clocks will become secondary to daily living. Best thing I ever did was drop out of the system, even though it was five years early!   imp


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 31, 2015)

Sounds like a lovely trip.  I've been to Helen, GA.  Used to live in TN.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 1, 2016)

Great rip...Glad you enjoyed it..Gas is dropping..$1.79 a gallon down here in Texas..


----------



## Falcon (Jan 1, 2016)

:welcome:  to the forum Stefano.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 21, 2016)

Nice road trip 4 o'clock and welcome to the forum.  I've never been to that area. My friend and I are planning a road trip to the northern part of Arkansas this spring.


----------



## jujube (Jan 21, 2016)

That's a great area to meander around, 4 o'clock.  Sounds like you had a good trip.  Welcome to the forum!


----------

